# How do I get my itunes library on my iphone?



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

Just got a new iphone 6s. I already have itunes on my laptop with a library of songs. How do I get access to that library through my phone? Also, I've noticed cloud icons on both my ipod and now on my iphone that seem to be saying that I have to download individual songs. Is it possible to just have instant access and be able to play immediately without downloads?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You should always check the support pages at Apple https://support.apple.com/en-gb/HT201253


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

joeten said:


> You should always check the support pages at Apple https://support.apple.com/en-gb/HT201253


I have, but it's not clear how it works. Do I have to have an icloud account and use that? Do I need to download tunes once I have them on my phone? Do I need to physically connect my phone? I just want a general description of how it works.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Sorry but the link shows a step by step of how to sync etc so you may not have taken enoguh time to read and understand the process. The blue writing is also a link to info for other things you can do using Icloud etc.


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

Actually when I go to itunes on my phone I can see that my library is already there! But again, there are cloud icons next to each song that are prompts to download. So what's going on technically? Is the library on the icloud thing and I have to download songs one by one onto my actual phone to play them?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Have you attempted to follow the instructions if not then perhaps you should consider doing that first rather than getting caught up on the other parts, Apple provide a search facility on their site as well as FAQ's to help you if you run into a situation you are unsure of, it's a great learning opportunity.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

joeten said:


> Have you attempted to follow the instructions if not then perhaps you should consider doing that first rather than getting caught up on the other parts, Apple provide a search facility on their site as well as FAQ's to help you if you run into a situation you are unsure of, it's a great learning opportunity.


Spot on! I wholeheartedly agree with Joe. *Take your time* to familiarize yourself with your new iPhone and the services and features available. Apple support and knowledgebase articles should be your priority sources of reference. We will almost always refer you back to the same resources, anyway.


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

I agree in principle, and always go to those kinds of things first. But nowhere have I found anything that explains whether you have instant access to your library with phone (i.e. you can instantly play songs) or if you have to download them to your phone first. If you have an iphone you should be able to explain this. Isn't this an iphone forum?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

See https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT201253

IF the music files are locally stored on your PC (iTunes library), you can sync those with your phone, which basically copies them to your phone's internal storage for offline (instant) access, thus eliminating the need to re-download them from the cloud.

More here https://www.wikihow.com/Sync-Your-iPhone-to-iTunes


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Page 20 should answer your question https://www.iphone6smanual.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/iphone_6s_manual_user_guide.pdf You say you always go to these kind of things yet here you are asking questions which would have been answered if you had bothered to actually looked it up yourself, take the time to do some proper research and don't just skim through the info apple and many other places already provide the info you just have to be prepared to do the digging, your phone your responsibility.


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

Stancestans said:


> See https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT201253
> 
> IF the music files are locally stored on your PC (iTunes library), you can sync those with your phone, which basically copies them to your phone's internal storage for offline (instant) access, thus eliminating the need to re-download them from the cloud.
> 
> More here https://www.wikihow.com/Sync-Your-iPhone-to-iTunes


I called Apple support. My songs are already on my phone. But you do have to download them one by one from the cloud. Not sure why you'd need to sync or plug in your phone for any of this.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Because it is just as easy if not more so and less likely to suffer issues with bandwidth or connections, read the manual that is why they provide one to let you learn and understand.


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

joeten said:


> Because it is just as easy if not more so and less likely to suffer issues with bandwidth or connections, read the manual that is why they provide one to let you learn and understand.


So now I will provide you with the answer: Syncing is for when you have music you haven't purchased from Apple. You put it in itunes on your computer, then you plug your phone in to your computer to get that music on your phone.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

usingpc said:


> I called Apple support. My songs are already on my phone. But you do have to download them one by one from the cloud. Not sure why you'd need to sync or plug in your phone for any of this.


What would you be downloading from the cloud IF they are already on your phone!? That shouldn't make any sense even to you! Syncing from PC to phone eliminates the need to re-download over the internet. Who doesn't prefer that?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Again you really need to read your manual, now that you have your answer regardless of which method you choose the thread is at a end.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

usingpc said:


> So now I will provide you with the answer: Syncing is for when you have music you haven't purchased from Apple. You put it in itunes on your computer, then you plug your phone in to your computer to get that music on your phone.


It also works for music purchased from Apple and dowloaded/locally stored on PC, but I stand corrected.


----------

